

Polyglot programming - combining functional, dynamic and imperative languages - traskjd
http://www.mindscapehq.com/blog/index.php/2011/07/21/polyglot-programming-some-lessons-learned/

======
5hoom
I've always liked the idea of polyglot programming. How much better would it
be to not have to try & kludge programming paradigms out of languages that
don't support them, but could just use a language that does what you want
natively.

The problem, as the author found is the boundaries between the languages &
having them all play well together. It's not hard to get related languages to
work together but it's great to learn more about getting disparate languages
to interact in a working program. The idea just seems cool.

------
invalidOrTaken
One thing I don't get: how does someone keep up with the news of that many
different languages such that they know what the best libraries are for
achieving _x_ in five different languages?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Was wondering that too. It's one thing to grok the grammar quickly, another to
know the entire platform and libraries.

------
Stewartr
Wow. These guys are legends.

